# ER infusions,pushes etc.



## drakat57 (Jan 12, 2012)

Are all hospital coders doing the ER coding for infusions, pushes, injections etc.?


----------



## alisonbee (Jan 14, 2012)

I work within the ED and provide the E/M, CPT and infusion coding for the hospital facility charges.  The HIM department provides the ICD-9's at this time.


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 14, 2012)

drakat said:


> Are all hospital coders doing the ER coding for infusions, pushes, injections etc.?



Every hospital I have worked in thus far, these codes are generated thru the chargemaster when the nursing staff enters the info into the system.  When they open the drug they are to enter the charge code, when they do this the chargemaster selects the correct CPT code as well.  I know not every hospital works this way.  However in the ones I have been in which is several, the coders only coded the ICD-9 CM codes and the CPT in the range of 10000-69999


----------



## kumeena (Jan 16, 2012)

In my hospital ED coders they have to capture everything (ICD, CPT, Injections , EKG and other procedures (laceration,etc.,)


----------



## PeaPod1 (Jan 17, 2012)

I code for ED in a small hospital in Northern MN and I capture all ICD9 and CPT for facility and pro side.


----------



## BABS37 (Jan 17, 2012)

I also code ED hospital based and we have to capture all charges as well, not our system.


----------



## skelly (Jan 21, 2012)

The ED coders in the hospital I work for charge all infusions, pushes, injections.


----------

